# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mega Smeralda [Color Festival, Silja Karneval, Svea]

## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι  μόλις  τώρα  πληροφορήθηκα  ότι  το  καράβι  ανεχώρησε  χθες  από  Δανία  με  προορισμό  το  Πέραμα  όπου  το  ναυπηγείο  ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ  ανέλαβε  να  εκτελέσει  τις  εργασίες  προσαρμογής  του  για  την  νέα  του  υπηρεσία  στην  Ιταλία  που  προβλέπεται  να  ξεκινήσει  το  προσεχές  καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφορία!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ το πλοίο στην αναχώρηση του. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα έρθει Ελλάδα?
P1010256.jpg
http://shipsforum.dk
logo_phpBB.gif

----------


## Leo

Εσύ θα λείπεις μάλλον? Μήπως πάρει κανένας άλλος την πρωτιά... :Razz:

----------


## raflucgr

I feel that this the works might be carried out in Italy. 

Here are some others pics of her departure:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mega_smeralda_1985_b_3.htm

Expected essentially for Golfo Arranci-Livorno/Civitavecchia line.

Lucas

----------


## aegina

Auto einai to palio SILJA VELLAMO?

----------


## Apostolos

Dear Lucas all rumors said that the vessel is expected in Greece for repairs

----------


## raflucgr

we will see in few weeks then :Wink:

----------


## raflucgr

well I admit my mistake, she arrived on thursday in Perama.

She is expected to start operations between Livorno and Bastia on june 13.


Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε και μία φώτο του στο ΠέραμαMEGA ESMERALDA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πλέον με το πρώτο χέρι κίτρινο στο πλοίο μπαίνουν MES και τελειώνουν τα car deck
Σε καμια 10 μέρες βλέπω να μας την κάνει. Ελπίζω να το δεξαμενίσουμε για να δούμε τα απόκρυφα του..

----------


## marioskef

Ξέρουμε τι μενού είχε τελικά η μετασκευή του... Του έκαναν τίποτε, γιατί εξωτερικά τουλάχιστονδεν διαπίστωσα τίποτα... Τίποτα για το κόστος του ξέρουμε?

----------


## Apostolos

Ανακαίνηση στο εσωτερικό του, τοποθέτηση car deck και γενικό lifting. Λέγανε ότι θα ανεβάσουν & το deck με τις βαρκες ποιό πάνω και θα το κάνανε καμπίνες αλλα δέν ειδα κατι τέτοιο. Κόστος? Σίγουρα πολύ ποιό φτηνα απ τα Ιταλικά ναυπηγία

----------


## Leo

Σύμφωνα με το ais απέπλευσε σήμερα το πρωί από το Πέραμα με προορισμό την Ιταλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MEGA SMERALDA στις 15-05-2008 όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

MEGA SMERALDA 01 15-05-2008.jpg

----------

